# American RV's Not much to them realy!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That'll need a lot of filler.

Kev.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Would make a good open top M/H for the summer 8O


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*RV*

Did not know that an "open plan" contempory RV was available


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Although I'm not a fan of American RVs, that is a really sad picture  

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Makes you realise how fagile they are and your right Gerald it makes you feel sad when you look at it.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*AMERICAN MOTORHOME*

What a shame , hope nobody was injured
GEOMAR


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Can I have the sat dome please?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*SOLD*

SOLD

$6,000

TM


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Tough luck, but you wouldn't want to try this in one of the little european cardboard boxes on wheels!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tough*

Judging by the looks, do not fancy trying it in anything!

TM


----------

